# Blackheads



## Verient (Aug 4, 2009)

I have quite a few blackheads on my chin and around my nose. Any tips on how to prevent them? xx


----------



## ForgetRegret (Aug 4, 2009)

Use a good, foaming deep cleanser to get all the dirt and crap out of your pores, exfoliate regularly to keep excess dead skin cells from building up, and use a cream or gel with salicylic acid in it to help keep new blackheads from forming.


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 4, 2009)

Biore do a warming blackhead removing wash which is really really good, I use that and it has left my skin very clear.  

I have some blackheads on the end of my nose, you can't really see them but I can, does anyone have any tips on how to get rid of them? I've scrubbed my nose with the wash and nothing, I've also used the nose pore strips and they never grab that part of my nose very well.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 4, 2009)

I use a sponge to wash my face every day. It's one of those natural spa sponge things that you'll often encounter at a facial. (I LOVED using an exfoliating facewash such as Lush's Herbalism but due to some ongoing issues with my eyes  my optician/optometrist recommended that I stay away from anything granular when washing my face).

So yeah...an exfoliating sponge with a bit of facewash - (I'm currently using Juice Beauty's Cleansing Gel). I also try to use a homemade mask consisting of honey and lemon every few days. When I'm being "bad", I'll add some brown sugar to it to help slough off extra dead cells.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Biore do a warming blackhead removing wash which is really really good, I use that and it has left my skin very clear.  

I have some blackheads on the end of my nose, you can't really see them but I can, does anyone have any tips on how to get rid of them? I've scrubbed my nose with the wash and nothing, I've also used the nose pore strips and they never grab that part of my nose very well._

 
Have you tried manually extracting them? Sometimes I find it's the only way to get those suckers out. Otherwise, Clean and Clear makes a pretty good blackhead clearing scrub, but it's one of those vibrating suckers with the pads that you moisten...it actually works very well, and gets a lot of the blackheads that nothing else seems to help. HTH!


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Have you tried manually extracting them? Sometimes I find it's the only way to get those suckers out. Otherwise, Clean and Clear makes a pretty good blackhead clearing scrub, but it's one of those vibrating suckers with the pads that you moisten...it actually works very well, and gets a lot of the blackheads that nothing else seems to help. HTH!_

 
I do have a facial steamer and the remover but I've lost the remover so haven't tried for a while.  I might just have to go and have a facial in a salon or something.

I don't think we have the Clean and Clear vibrating thing here, we only have the Neutrogena thing which is currently on offer..hmmm.


----------



## Meisje (Aug 6, 2009)

I cut a tiny piece off a biore strip and fold it down over that part of the nose. 

Be VERY CAREFUL not to stick it near where the nose meets your upper lip or you could get spider veins.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 12, 2009)

Dermalogica's daily microfoliant removes blackheads for me.. but they come back as soon as I stop using it. 

I think removing them is overrated to be honest, as it just left my pores looking like little holes where the plug used to be!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 12, 2009)

You can use a blackhead cleanser or have them extracted. If it is a really bad problem for you, you could try going to the dermotologist to see what they recommend.


----------



## kittykit (Aug 12, 2009)

I use Neutrogena Visibly Clear Blackhead Eliminating Daily Scrub. It's really gentle and I use it every second day.


----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 12, 2009)

You may only be able to get rid of them through desincrustation and extraction. Clogged pores look enlarged because they are full of dirt and oils, once purged they are able to contract to normal size.

Try mixing baking soda and water to make a paste, and put on the are you have blackheads. Leave this on for about 10-15 minutes, this will soften up everything thats clogging up your pores. (If you have very sensitive skin you may not be able to leave it on that long because it is very drying)

Once you remove that with warm water you can extract. If you are doing this at home and are not familiar with extracting blemishes please keep in mind to be VERY careful you can really do some damage if you are too rough.

Be sure your hands are properly disinfected. Take your two pointer fingers and place them on opposite sides of the blemish, push down on either side and upward (almost as if you were going to squeeze it together) begin to wiggle your fingers back and forth to slowly bring everything to the surface, switch your fingers to a different angle and repeat until the pore is purged (if it gets too red and nothing comes out move onto the next one and come back to it later, it may not be ready yet so don't force it if nothing comes out)

Hope I explained that without being too confusing. Like I said this is rough on your skin so when you have finished you should follow up with a calming/soothing mask (you can use plain 100% aloe vera gel or something whith chamomile in it, but avoid clays or mud). And don't forget to finish with toner and moisturizer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**EDIT

You can also use an extraction tool instead of your fingers, as this may be easier. It is also easier to damage your skin without realizing it..... so be gentle. If you have a two sided tool the plain loop is for whiteheads and the bent side is for blackheads. When using it for blackheads just press down *gently* until the debris begins to come out(make sure the blackhead is in the middle of the loop)


----------



## DadaH (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Dermalogica's daily microfoliant removes blackheads for me.. but they come back as soon as I stop using it. 

I think removing them is overrated to be honest, as it just left my pores looking like little holes where the plug used to be!_

 
i agree over Dermalogica's daily microfoliant i just adore it !


----------

